# Another Hot Sauce recipe



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have several sauces that I make at home. I enjoy making the sauces, and tinkering with the recipes. I give the product away to friends and family, and there are a few restaurants that use my sauces.
The one I recently tried is made with Guava Paste and Habanero Peppers. This is a fairly warm sauce, but for those that like hot sauce, it is easy to handle. Fruity, warm, and delicious. I call this one "Guava Lava".:chef:

Guava Lava Hot Sauce

2 ½ cups each, White Vinegar and water
1 small yellow Onion, sliced thin 
2 Garlic cloves, crushed
Juice and zest, of one Lemon
Dash of salt
½ Teaspoon Allspice
16 ounces Guava Paste
3 ounces Raisins
8 chopped Habanero Peppers

Method

Pour the Vinegar and water into a large non reactive sauce pan, and bring to a boil
Add in all the ingredients, and reduce the heat to simmer, cooking for 30 min., stirring often.
Process the sauce in a blender, in two batches. Strain, and then refrigerate.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Wow that sounds really good!


----------



## peterhry (Jul 30, 2007)

The guava must add a really interesting flavor.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I changed the recipe a bit. I felt the Guava paste had too much sugar, so I substituted a 16 ounce can of Guava Shells, drained, a 14 oz package of frozen Guava pulp, and a 12 ounce can of Guava Nectar.
I reduced the Habanero's by two, and the result was a smoother, less fiery sauce, with a more pronounced fruit flavor, and was not as sweet.
All together, I think its a better recipe and product.


----------

